
Ask HN: How valid is total monetary cost as a measure of environmental impact? - xnx
Many threads on HN (Tesla, climate change, nuclear power etc.) involve complex carbon estimations. As an alternative, how valid is it to use monetary cost as an estimation of environmental impact? There are certainly edge cases, but, ultimately, don&#x27;t most dollars represent extracting resources from the earth?
======
xhgdvjky
Do you think it's possible to find accurate net present values for climate
change investments?

It's clearly possible to find accurate measurements of metrics such as
temperature, CO2, etc

